# New DSLR?



## kestrel0222 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am in the market for my first DSLR camera. I already own a Pentax K1000 SLR that I purchased back in 1979. I have (5) lenses for this camera (some are Pentax brand and some are after-market brands) and I am considering the Pentax K100D because as I mentioned, I already have the additional lenses that will fit the Pentax  body. 
  My other option is to go with either a Canon or Nikon DSLR and just keep my Pentax SLR for film photography. I realize that asking your opinions about the Cannon and Nikon brands is like asking which is better, a Ford or a Chevy. However, does one brand have better features then the other? What about ease of use, etc&#8230;.? 
  My budget is around the $400 to $500 range. I am by no means a professional photographer; I intend to use this new DSLR for recreational uses, outside photography, and family pictures. I realize that the Pentax K100D is only a 6.1 mega pixel camera, but as mentioned, I am on a limited budget. Any suggestions and/or advice?


----------



## Jestev (Nov 7, 2007)

kestrel0222 said:


> I am in the market for my first DSLR camera. I already own a Pentax K1000 SLR that I purchased back in 1979. I have (5) lenses for this camera (some are Pentax brand and some are after-market brands) and I am considering the Pentax K100D because as I mentioned, I already have the additional lenses that will fit the Pentax body.
> My other option is to go with either a Canon or Nikon DSLR and just keep my Pentax SLR for film photography. I realize that asking your opinions about the Cannon and Nikon brands is like asking which is better, a Ford or a Chevy. However, does one brand have better features then the other? What about ease of use, etc.?
> My budget is around the $400 to $500 range. I am by no means a professional photographer; I intend to use this new DSLR for recreational uses, outside photography, and family pictures. I realize that the Pentax K100D is only a 6.1 mega pixel camera, but as mentioned, I am on a limited budget. Any suggestions and/or advice?


 
If your budget is only $400-500 then I don't really think you have much of a choice here simply because you couldn't get a new Canon or Nikon DSLR in that price range. If you have lenses that will work and you like for the Pentax mount go for it. If you can increase your budget a few hundred dollars it would be worth it to get a Nikon D40x even though it has some limitations regarding lens choice.


----------



## jon_k (Nov 7, 2007)

Take a look at Olympus. They haves some cameras inside your budget. Not a bad system either. The cool thing is, you can buy an adapter for about $35 that lets you mount pentax k mount lenses on the Olympus body.

The E-300 at $399 (Well inside your budget. It's not a bad camera, many people who own the E-510 buy this for the portability of this one.)
http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Evolt-Digital-Camera-14-45mm/dp/B000EBA0G4

E-410 at $659 (This is a smaller version of the E-510, and as such, lacks features they couldn't fit in the e-510)
http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Digital-14-42mm-3-5-5-6-40-150mm/dp/B000NVTZXY

The E-510 at $709
http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Digital-Stabilization-14-42mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B000NVXF26


----------



## Garbz (Nov 7, 2007)

a) you're on a limited budget. and b) you have a pentax system already. The logical choice is to go with a Pentax camera simply because if you have enough trouble scraping money for a new body, how are you going to replace your entire system?


----------



## jon_k (Nov 7, 2007)

Garbz said:


> a) you're on a limited budget. and b) you have a pentax system already. The logical choice is to go with a Pentax camera simply because if you have enough trouble scraping money for a new body, how are you going to replace your entire system?




With Olympus I think he could meet his budget. Unsure if a lower end Pentax digital SLR can meet it.

With a whole new system he can use his old lenses on Olympus. It all depends on if the Pentax has a lineup that can compete with his price range.

My budget is no budget. Bad when I don't shoot every day and it's a hobby, but it's fun and I know I can re-sell my lenses with little depreciation, so I'm unsure whats out there for a budget.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 7, 2007)

Garbz said:


> a) you're on a limited budget. and b) you have a pentax system already. The logical choice is to go with a Pentax camera simply because if you have enough trouble scraping money for a new body, how are you going to replace your entire system?



I second this.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 7, 2007)

Jestev said:


> If you can increase your budget a few hundred dollars it would be worth it to get a Nikon D40x even though it has some limitations regarding lens choice.


 
A few hundred dollars extra just for 2 more megapixels and a different name on the camera? Doesn't sound like a great deal to me 

Kestrel0222... From a practical point of view I agree it makes the most sense for you to go for the Pentax and use your existing lenses... then you can save for newer ones and still have a flexible SLR system in the meantime. From a personal point of view I can strongly recommend the Pentax; it isn't simply the 'budget choice' (with negative implications); it's simply very good value for a high-quality body which takes equally high-quality lenses, flashes and other accessories.

With that said, I'm not going to pretend that you'd be mad to choose something else... looking at the camera systems as a whole, Pentax is not better nor worse than the other companies, and nor are any of them the "best"... rather, each has its own advantages, because we're all different and we all have different priorities and preferences. If this were not the case, then there would only be one camera company in business. What matters is that the system meets your needs. Luckily for your purposes, _any_ of the dSLR systems on offer (whether Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus or Sony) is entirely suitable for the uses you describe. 

Therefore I suggest that you go to a camera store and have a play with the different models. Honestly, ignore whatever the salesman has to say, and just play around with the cameras and lenses... most likely this will help you come to a decision, whether it confirms your idea of going with the Pentax or makes you choose something else.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions and comments!! I think that I will take your advice (ZaphodB) and go to my local camera shop and "play" around with a few different brands to get a "feel" for how they operate....
Although, I am leaning toward the Pentax body simple for the reasons that I listed in my original post. 

Also, I have been doing a lot of research on the web to try to find a "good" price for some of the equipment that we have been discussing here and have found a big difference in some of the prices that some of these "on-line" store are advertising. Have any of you purchased your equipment from any "on-line" stores? Are there any that I should stay away from? 

Thanks again for all your help, you have given me much to think about.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 8, 2007)

> Also, I have been doing a lot of research on the web to try to find a "good" price for some of the equipment that we have been discussing here and have found a big difference in some of the prices that some of these "on-line" store are advertising. Have any of you purchased your equipment from any "on-line" stores? Are there any that I should stay away from?


 
The most commonly recommended US online seller here is B&H in New York... in fact there is a link to them in the top right corner of this site. I believe that Adorama is another well regarded company. I'm sure there are other good companies, but I would take a look at these first to get an idea of price. If you see other companies selling the same product for _way_ less than either B&H or Adorama, be wary and Google the company, because there are plenty of scams around (mainly "bait & switch").


----------



## patrickt (Nov 8, 2007)

K100D Super from B&H is $470 with a $100 rebate for $370 for the body.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=search&A=search&Q=&sb=bs%2Cupper%28ds%29&sq=asc&ac=&bsi=&ci=6222&shs=&at=Brand_Pentax

For an even $400, after rebate, you can get the camera with the 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Patrickt, I did see that offer also. It looks like a pretty good deal. Although that item is sold out at the moment, I'll have to keep an eye on that one! 

Thanks,


----------



## patrickt (Nov 8, 2007)

You can click on a box and B&H will notify you when they come in stock.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 9, 2007)

B&H is advertising a different product ID that is NOT the same as it is listed on the rebate (#19157). So, I'm not sure if the rebate will apply to this particular item.

I see that Beach Camera has it listed for $468 (body and lens) with free S&H. When you apply the $100 rebate, it brings it down to $368. That looks like a pretty good deal to me. They are advertising the same item that appears on the rebate (#19156)


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 15, 2007)

Jon_K,

If I were to look into an Olympus body, which one would you recommend within my price range?

Thanks,


----------



## Efergoh (Nov 15, 2007)

If it were me, I'd hold onto that $500 and save more. In the long run, it will be worth it.
The big names are pushing their new 12Mp cameras, and the prices on the 8 and 10Mp cameras are coming down.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I decided which route I will take in regards to either staying with my Pentax lenses or staring over with a different brand of DSLR cameras (i.e. Canon, Nikon). I have decided to go with the brand that I have existing equipment with, Pentax. I have found an online store (QVC) that has a sale on the K100D Super with 18-55 lens for $454. This is the best price that I have found anywhere, whether it is an online store or a brick and mortar store. I even have a manufacturers mail in rebate for $100 for the K100D super body. When it is all said and done, it will cost me $354 for the Body and the 18-55 lens. I felt that was a pretty good deal!


----------

